# Estate agents in Estepona area



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am planning to move to the Estepona area in late October and myself and my girlfriend are in the process of looking for a place to rent for around 6 months.

I have searched the forum but only found estate agent websites predominantly around the immediate Malaga area.

We are going out for a week in Estepona in around 10 days and then will be going for a few days early october to then hopefully put deposit down etc before then driving over. So I am hoping to view a few properties but not sure of any local agents and was hoping some people with past experience may know?

I have been looking on 'Property directors' as suggested in a previous post I found but does anyone know of agents around the Estepona area?

Also what is the usual rental process, would a 6 month contract be ok? What are the main differences, if any, from renting a property in the UK in terms of deposit, references etc? 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi Andy, welcome to the forum.

I'm afraid I don't know any local agents but the Fotocasa website is a good starting point. You can filter properties to meet your requirements and then contact the agent or owner directly.

http://www.fotocasa.es/en/homes/estepona/rent/list?opi=38&crp=1&cu=En-Us


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi Andy, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't know any local agents but the Fotocasa website is a good starting point. You can filter properties to meet your requirements and then contact the agent or owner directly.


Hi, thanks for that. I'll get looking through that now.

Hopefully I can get to view a few properties next week when I'm out there!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andymichael said:


> Hi, thanks for that. I'll get looking through that now.
> 
> Hopefully I can get to view a few properties next week when I'm out there!


if you have a look at the 'forms, education etc etc ...' sticky thread above you'll find some links to some more


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Look when you get to Estepona. There are several good agencies in town. I will pm you with a couple of addresses of agencies I know are trustworthy when you have posted enough for me to do that. 
I live near Estepona.


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks xabiachica! Looked through the info in the sticky and that helps a lot. I'll make sure I look into it all.


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Mrypg9, that would be so helpful thank you! How many posts do I need to do before you can pm?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andymichael said:


> Mrypg9, that would be so helpful thank you! How many posts do I need to do before you can pm?


one more & a bit of patience until the system updates your details


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> one more & a bit of patience until the system updates your details


Thanks! This should do it then.  

Also does anyone know what assurances most estate agents want in spain in terms of proof of earnings. Is it the same as over here, bank statements, references etc? Suppose I'll find this out next week when I go but I'm eager for information!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andymichael said:


> Thanks! This should do it then.
> 
> Also does anyone know what assurances most estate agents want in spain in terms of proof of earnings. Is it the same as over here, bank statements, references etc? Suppose I'll find this out next week when I go but I'm eager for information!


I've never been asked for anything........... by an agent or owner

however, you _will_ need proof of income & healthcare provision when you register as resident (within 90 days of moving here )


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

AndyM...now about to pm you


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Tried to pm you but system obviously hasn't 'digested' you yet!


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Tried to pm you but system obviously hasn't 'digested' you yet!


 thanks, hopefully it will sort me out this afternoon!


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I've never been asked for anything........... by an agent or owner
> 
> however, you _will_ need proof of income & healthcare provision when you register as resident (within 90 days of moving here )


Hmm, this may be a small problem then for me as I am only planning to stay initially for 6 months, so I am living off money saved up while I am there until I go back in April. (hopefully to then return for good next summer!)

So I can provide proof of money I can easily live on for 6 months, but as I am not working straight away out there I doubt I could provide proof of any income going into my accounts. Do you think this will be a big problem?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andymichael said:


> Hmm, this may be a small problem then for me as I am only planning to stay initially for 6 months, so I am living off money saved up while I am there until I go back in April. (hopefully to then return for good next summer!)
> 
> So I can provide proof of money I can easily live on for 6 months, but as I am not working straight away out there I doubt I could provide proof of any income going into my accounts. Do you think this will be a big problem?


we don't know yet......... if you have a look at the stickies (again) there's one about the new residence requirements with a link to the British Consulate - as soon as there is concrete info they'll update their website

actually they might have already done so ........... I haven't looked for a few days


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> we don't know yet......... if you have a look at the stickies (again) there's one about the new residence requirements with a link to the British Consulate - as soon as there is concrete info they'll update their website
> 
> actually they might have already done so ........... I haven't looked for a few days


Just been looking through that one and also on the Consulate website but no update there yet. Suppose it's another thing I can ask the agents about when I am out there...


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Just wanted to bump this thread as I am going over in a few days to find a house to rent.

Arranging a few viewings with different agents who so far are: 
Sol estate
Paez real estate
Campomar

Hopefully will be arranging some more viewings with other agents this week just wondered has anyone dealt with any of the above?

Also one of them, Sol estates, don't seem to have an office which I have heard is not uncommon. Should I avoid agents with no office? I would say yes of course in the UK, but don't know if this is common practice in Spain and is ok?

Finally if anyone can recomend any more agents in Estepona for long term lets that would be great...


----------

